# Plow, Salt/sand, skidsteer Available in Northern VA



## MidAtlantic (Nov 6, 2004)

Anybody in Northern VA (Fairfax,Loudoun,Prince William)looking for plow trucks, salt trucks and or skidsteers? I am now accepting contracts, subcontracts and willing to pay commissions for your overflow work.

So don't turn those customers away since you cant service them let me service them and still make some money. Something is better than nothing.

I am based in Chantilly near 50 & 28 and also have trucks down in Alexandria.

I will be stocking bulk sand and salt as well as bagged ice melt. If you have tailgate spreaders I will also have DRY materials in drums. This will give you the weight you need, keep your bed cleaner, and it shouldn't harden up as much.

Drop me a line if you are interested in any of my services or products. Give me a call and maybe we can work something out as a backup plan...



Bob Clohan
703-830-0777
Can also be dispatched via Nextel


----------

